# Frank Petersons closet journal



## frankpeterson (Nov 22, 2006)

11-19-06

The germinated WHITE WIDOW seeds are put into pots under a 400w hps with a nice exhaust fan in the room to keep the heat down.


----------



## frankpeterson (Nov 22, 2006)

11-21-06

More pots with germinated seeds have been added and the exhaust fan has been moved to a better location.  The seedlings are showing signs of life and are moving very fast.


----------



## frankpeterson (Nov 22, 2006)

for those following this journal.  When do you think it is a proper time to use nutrients?  As you can see in the pic I have floranova vedge and bloom.

Thanks,

Frank


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 23, 2006)

*Whats up man. Everything is looking good so far. IMHO nutes should not be added until atleast weeks 3 or 4.   I'll be following your grow the whole way. :aok: *


----------



## frankpeterson (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks Grunt, i'll wait until they are in their 4th week and a little bigger. by the way whats IMHO?


frank


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 23, 2006)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> Thanks Grunt, i'll wait until they are in their 4th week and a little bigger. by the way whats IMHO?
> 
> 
> frank


*In my honest opinion.  *


----------



## KADE (Nov 23, 2006)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> Thanks Grunt, i'll wait until they are in their 4th week and a little bigger. by the way whats IMHO?
> frank


 
imo = in my opinion    imho = in my honest opinion


----------



## frankpeterson (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks Grunt & Kade for clearing that up "IMHO" for me.  I'll update the pictures in a few days.


----------



## frankpeterson (Nov 25, 2006)

11-25-06

I see new growth everyday or so now.


----------



## frankpeterson (Nov 26, 2006)

I swear one of the seeds were not sprouting, so I chucked another one in the same water bottle now look what happened. Ihave twinz. Any advice on what to do about this?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 26, 2006)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> I swear one of the seeds were not sprouting, so I chucked another one in the same water bottle now look what happened. Ihave twinz. Any advice on what to do about this?


*Well at this point i would try and seperate the two plants. The longer you wait the worse it's gonna get. *


----------



## frankpeterson (Nov 26, 2006)

thanks for the reply tbg. What about if I just killed one of them?  Rather then risk killing them both during transfer.

-frank


----------



## KADE (Nov 26, 2006)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> thanks for the reply tbg. What about if I just killed one of them? Rather then risk killing them both during transfer.
> 
> -frank


 
You could do that... but at this point in their life it should be easy to separate them.


----------



## Zarnon (Nov 26, 2006)

Just to clarify though - the 'no food for two weeks to one month' is for soil, not hydro.  I made the rookie mistake of not paying attention to soil and hydro differences and nearly killed my seedlings out of the gate. 

I know this is a soil grow but I was one of those people who did not appreciate the distinction.  

Yeah,  you'll have to separate now and take your chances.  They just won't grow well that close together (sibling rivalry and all). 

Best of luck!


----------



## frankpeterson (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks for the info Zarnon and TBG. I have seperated them by simply just ripping it out of the ground like a hungry plant eater(lol).  The seperation has been completed and all this back to normal............ Do most shops sell that anti detection foil?  Any idea on price? I'm interested and placing it in the room as the room is located above ground.........Another question well i'm in the same window here.  How often should I be watering?  I give them a drop each day at the same time every day but I don't poor it through until I see it run from the bottom.  I usually just give it a bit and next day stick a finger in there to see if it's moist. 


-frank


----------



## KADE (Nov 26, 2006)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> Do most shops sell that anti detection foil? Any idea on price? I'm interested and placing it in the room as the room is located above ground-frank


 
That stuff is REAAAL $$ and you'd be hard pressed to find any also.


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 27, 2006)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info Zarnon and TBG. I have seperated them by simply just ripping it out of the ground like a hungry plant eater(lol). The seperation has been completed and all this back to normal............ Do most shops sell that anti detection foil? Any idea on price? I'm interested and placing it in the room as the room is located above ground.........Another question well i'm in the same window here. How often should I be watering? I give them a drop each day at the same time every day but I don't poor it through until I see it run from the bottom. I usually just give it a bit and next day stick a finger in there to see if it's moist.
> 
> 
> -frank


 
Looking good Frank!  Like Kade said, C3 film is expensive, and pretty complicated to install, nothing like mylar.
This place sells it.
http://www.hydroasis.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=H&Category_Code=12

Good Luck


----------



## frankpeterson (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank You for your response.  Wow that stuff sure is expensive, i'd rather just take the chance.  It's no joke expensive to.  Babies are looking good, i'll try to get more pics up as soon as possible.  My camera doesn't take  very good pictures and it really doesn't like the hps light.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 27, 2006)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> Thank You for your response. Wow that stuff sure is expensive, i'd rather just take the chance. It's no joke expensive to. Babies are looking good, i'll try to get more pics up as soon as possible. My camera doesn't take very good pictures and it really doesn't like the hps light.


*If you have a flash on your camera try using it when taking pictures under the HPS. I do it all the time and the flash seems to knock out that yellow color. Give it a try and see what happens.  *


----------



## frankpeterson (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks for the advice TBG, but i'm using one of those camera phones.  I found an old one in a box in the basement and it seemed to take pics.  I'll try to get a better camera as soon as possible but please bear with me until then.


----------



## frankpeterson (Nov 27, 2006)

Day 8 vedge

I think it's the second last picture which is the smallest.  There seems to be little or no growth happenin at all.  It's darker green then the rest and it's making me want to murder it.(lol) Any reason for this stunted growth ?  I usually only give them tap water but I let it sit for a good day or so.  I give them water every day just a bit. Oh by the way one more thing.  I don't have a fresh air intake just yet!!!!!!! I know I know.... I was more concerned about making the heat exit then anything else.  I do have a fan in there that just blows air and I tend to crack the door open a couple times during the day.


----------



## rami (Nov 27, 2006)

dont water them everyday...stick ur finger 2 inches in the soil...if its dry water them til  some water runs off the drainge holes...


----------



## learnin to gro (Nov 27, 2006)

all i can say is be patient when they are this small they grow a little slowly also they always grow at diff rates some fast some slow some catch up later some dont.  just be patient and dont over/under water and youll be good for a couple weeks


----------



## frankpeterson (Nov 28, 2006)

well when i water it's just a splash at a time. So I figurred a little each day wouldn't hurt.  What you think? Also I don't think I ever put enough water in so that it runs out of the pot.  There is a cord or two laying around and I didn't want to risk being electricuted into a new oblivion.

-frank


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 28, 2006)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> well when i water it's just a splash at a time. So I figurred a little each day wouldn't hurt. What you think? Also I don't think I ever put enough water in so that it runs out of the pot. There is a cord or two laying around and I didn't want to risk being electricuted into a new oblivion.
> 
> -frank


*Whats up FP. You really should give them more than a splash at a time. Roots need water and most of them are at the bottom and the water is not getting there with a splash.  *


----------



## frankpeterson (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks TBG. I'll get them good this time around then wait till the day after to hit them again

-frank


----------



## frankpeterson (Dec 3, 2006)

felt is was time for an update.  This is day 14 vedge.


----------



## Sin inc (Dec 3, 2006)

hey looking real good keep it up and your ladys will have long legs in no time


----------



## frankpeterson (Dec 3, 2006)

Thinking about adding nuts on day 21.  Whats your opinions on this?  Now I am sceptical about using nutes as I did in the past and lost everything right away most likely do to foolishness and incorrect measuring.  

-frank


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 4, 2006)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> Thinking about adding nuts on day 21. Whats your opinions on this? Now I am sceptical about using nutes as I did in the past and lost everything right away most likely do to foolishness and incorrect measuring.
> 
> -frank


*Whats up FP. Your young ladies are looking great man. What kind of nutes do you have? If your gonna start them on nutes i would go with a very, very small dose the first time around and see what happens.  *


----------



## frankpeterson (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Grunt,

My Current Nutes are Flora Nova Grow and Flora Nova Bloom. Have you heard anything about these nutes before?  I'm gonna wait and make sure their big enough to take a me screwing up, just in case.:tokie:

-FP


----------



## sgtsmoke (Dec 4, 2006)

i grew some white widow b4,awsome plant very strong high mmmmmmm.i dont know if any of you guys grew it b4 but my finished buds smell wierd not bad wierd but different from what i have grown in the past.tasted good real good,i added my nutes to my ww at 3 weeks.i gave then a small dose of fox farm grow big 1/2 teaspoon to my gallon water,and worked up to full strength 
i had no prob with nute burn


----------



## frankpeterson (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks SGT.  The ones that are dying i'm hope to get them out of the way so I took a bunch of nutes and water and fired it into it.  Hopefully that will put it out of it's misery and make room for other likely candidates.

-FP


----------



## frankpeterson (Dec 8, 2006)

Nutes being added today as I feel they can take a blow after minor experimentation.  I ballparked my nutrients with a tablespoon so, so far so good .  Pics later.


FP


----------



## frankpeterson (Dec 10, 2006)

Day 22 Vedge.  Nutes  were started on day 19.  The one that's wilted in the pic is a result of it not getting enough water.  That was from one the "twinz" from an earlier post. It responded very quick when I gave it  water and it slowly came back to life.  The other "twin is doing extremely well.  Noticing some smaller  yellow leaves at the bottoms now, should they be plucked  away? Or are they still you young.? They reacted fast to the nutes one of them actual stood up like a cat when it stands up it's branches were right up almost look like a  wine glass.  I'm assuming that's the shock of the nutes.   It returned to normal shortly after.

FP


----------



## frankpeterson (Dec 10, 2006)

I have about 45 inches of space to work with and am a little curious to when an  appropiate time to flower would be.  How long should I vedge for given my space???????  

Heres an idea of how much space I have to work with http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12866&d=1164471958
Thanks


FP


----------



## skunk (Dec 10, 2006)

hello fp your doin a fine job my friend. to help you on your question if i veg my wws for 1 month aprx. 15in tall with no lst or hst they will ussually end up being around 3 to 3 in a half feet tall. that is without adding the height of my 5 to 7 gallon buckets i use. also keep in mind measuring the approximate height yours may be and the distance of what the light will end up being from the plant when and if it gets this height . you may want it to lst or hst  to keep it from being burnt from your light. gl


----------



## skunk (Dec 10, 2006)

ps i myself usually start quarter strenth nutes at 2 weeks then by the next week  a quarter more  and so on with 1 watering in between   and i never had any problems myself that way with the widow .


----------



## frankpeterson (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey Skunk,  thanks for taking the time to drop by and check out my journal.  I'll see after week four how they look and if all is well I'll start flowering phase then.   As for the nutes I'm doing it the way you are basically except for they got hit with almost full strength right away.  I see no burn and all is well.  Next watering will be just water and so on, just as you suggested.  I hear that they stretch when switch to flowering phase? If so do they stretch all ways?  Will the stems fatten up?

Thanks

-FP


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 11, 2006)

*Whats going on FP. Your babies are looking great man. Don't worry about those yellow leaves on the bottom as they will fall off when ready. You should never pluck off any leaves.   Keep up the great work my friend. :aok: *


----------



## frankpeterson (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks TBG for continueing to follow my journal.  Within an hour of watering just normal water.  I got this response from the best looking plant.  The same thing when it had it's first dose of nutes .  This time there is no nutes and just water, but it still jumped up like that .  All the pics are of the same one plant giving me this response.  The last pic is it in it's normal mode after it settles down.  So far it's always settled down after a few hours. 

FP


----------



## Zarnon (Dec 11, 2006)

I have seen that 'jump up' after prolonged flush.


----------



## frankpeterson (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks Zarnon.  It's slowly returning to normal now.  It just boggles me how fast they can react to certain things.  It fully lets you know that they are not statues.  They are very much alive.


FP


----------



## skunk (Dec 11, 2006)

to answer your question on page 2 yes all strains of marijuana stretch during flower the widow usually jumps up  over double almost triple its size . and from what dimensions you tell me your grow room is in height 46 in height and not sure how far your lights hang down i would either try and flower at 12 inches  . or learn the Lst method and veg as long as you like too. gl and also tbg ,sb , hick and a few others know the white widow well also. i do know this though you couldnt of made a more potent of a choice and thats not IMHO  thats a fact .


----------



## frankpeterson (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks for the help skunk.  I look forward to seing you follow my journal as well.  Those measurements were with the light included and the distance from the top of the plants as well.  If necessary I'll rip off the shelf supporting the light.  Then the light could be brought up to about 120 inches.

FP


----------



## frankpeterson (Dec 19, 2006)

Time for an update i'd say.  I'm getting the stragnest feeling that they are to small for their age?  I know I only have an air exhaust but I do open it up and let it breath often.  Any suggestions?  Also See that one pic with the yellow leaf.......anyone know the cause of this?  I figured it was just a young leaf dying but could also be nutrients.  I give one watering nutes and one without.  I don't even know whats going on anymore any suggestions would be appreciated


FP


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 19, 2006)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> Time for an update i'd say. I'm getting the stragnest feeling that they are to small for their age? I know I only have an air exhaust but I do open it up and let it breath often. Any suggestions? Also See that one pic with the yellow leaf.......anyone know the cause of this? I figured it was just a young leaf dying but could also be nutrients. I give one watering nutes and one without. I don't even know whats going on anymore any suggestions would be appreciated
> 
> 
> FP


*Whats going on FP. Give us a rundown on what you have been doing with the little ladies over the past week.  *


----------



## frankpeterson (Dec 19, 2006)

Basically the last week I have been  watering them daily sometimes cause they will wilt quick.  Now their back on to once one day and wait a day then nutes then wait a day then water.  I try to open the door often to let new air in.

FP


----------



## frankpeterson (Dec 24, 2006)

Well I deffinetely think they were nute burned and in shock.  Everything just stopped growing for a week almost.   I've switched from normal tap water to spring water and they really like that.

Pics soon ( prolly  a  week )

FP


----------



## Zarnon (Dec 24, 2006)

Hey dude,

Yeah,  if the one with the yellow leaves is the one that is on the higher nute program then that's more than likely it.  I would try dialing down the strength.  They may be too young to take it, even when you're spacing the feedings out.

Most changes you make take some time.  If you're on the right track the plants will bounce back , yellowing will slow then stop after a few days along with renewed growth.


----------



## learnin to gro (Dec 24, 2006)

hey my journal of white widow is in here. mine went from 18-22inches to 44-48 inches and my clones went from12-14 to 30-36 inches hope it helps and good luck also i found my widows didnt want too much nutes


----------



## skunk (Dec 25, 2006)

my favorite water to feed is my ph balanced fish water exspecially when i syphon the **** off the bottom for nutes  i have never had any nute or ph problem doing so with the widow. ps its all weed ,grow it like its in its natural enviroment with rain water,pond or creek water and maybe if any at all fertilize once every 2 weeks  or none at all and you shouldnt have any problems ..


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 1, 2007)

Been a while.  Day 44 Vedge.  

Have had heat problems lately when the light is around it's kept around mid 70's but when the light is on with the air supply off it soars past 100.  Turn on the air  supply and on  warm day can get it down to 95 and 87 on a cooler day. Nutes completely cut off as they just don't like it.  Since the cut off growth has been better and since the air supply bringing fresh air right in from the outdoors, the growth has been better as well. Perhaps temps will balance out when the exhaust is hooked up. Some are small especially one of twins from the beginning of the journal.  Looks like it survived.  Everything has been placed into 3 gallon pots.  

FP


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 1, 2007)

Hey FP, those are looking great man. Good luck. Transplanting into the larger pots will help also.

It sounds like you've got everything under control.

What's that other plant in there? It looked like you've got some other kind of plant going...

The second one from the right on the back row. Looks like maybe a pepper plant?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 2, 2007)

*Sup FP. Sounds like you got yourself a serious heat issue that needs to be fixed. Your temps should not get above 85 degrees IMHO. The sooner you get an exhaust fan up the better they will be. Your doing a great job mang keep it up.  *


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 2, 2007)

currently there is an intake bringing fresh air in, but no exhaust.   That other plant would be the one you see in the part of the forum where no one goes.   That's a cantaloupe growing with the rest of them there is a whole journal about it in the "others" or whatever section it is that isn't chronic related.  There was no record of it being done indoors so it had to be tried.

FP


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 2, 2007)

Issue was semi-solved with a 240 cubic feet exhaust fan installation, which you have seen previously in this journal.  That brought temps down to 93......which to say it  was not  very pleasing to me, and apparently neither was the fan as some kind of safety switch must be built in and it shut off.   Thought for sure it's broken or something, but then  switched it around bringing cool air in instead of exhausting out, for hours without it shutting off.  This knocked temps right back to 87-89 which was more sufficient.  Lets face it people, something deffinetely was going wrong for these babies to be 45 days in and still so small is impossible unless there was a problem.  Given the high temps without a thermometer even at the time must have provided the plants with a significant amount of heat stress as well as the nutrient burn previously discussed in this journal must have stunted their growth significantly.  Tempted to start the nutrients back up but not sure if they even need it.  From what is read around the WW doesn't like nutrients to much.  What are some signs that their not getting enough?  They all are dark green as you can see in the post above and for the most part do not look to bad at all other than just small.  Also noticed when watering....did not let the water get all the way to the bottom and seap out through the holes.  Just wasn't noticed.  Could that be a problem as well if the lower roots aren't getting water it could slow the growth?  They would show signs on the leaves though wouldn't they?  Apologies for the long article but questions are in need of awnsering.  Pic of the exhaust doubled up and workin hard.


FP


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 3, 2007)

*Sup FP. If your plants are not looking bad or like they are in need of nutes i wouldn't give them any. As far as watering goes i would give them enough so you see it coming out the bottom. Not pouring out the bottom but drips.  *


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 3, 2007)

Recently been advised that the font that was chosen on posts from FP are not clearly readable.  It's been decided to no longer use that font and will use this one from now on.  Apologies to those who could not read the posts before.  PM any posts regarding this issue and will be happy to resolve. 

Thank You

FP


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 3, 2007)

i have been following this post and my eye would like to send out a personal thank you for changing your font.


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 3, 2007)

What are some signs that they need nutes?  They seem to be okay, perhaps a light mixture?  Any help will be appreciated and thank you TBG and Stoney for continuing to follow my journal as your knowledge is powerful.

FP


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey FP, thanks for the kind words man.

The roots will find the water if that was a problem. I doubt it's a concern as far as your watering.

The temps would be a possible reason for slower growth. Now that you have your temp problem resolved, I would stay with what you have until the plants have gotten used to the new temps and alter any growth they're going to .

In a week, tell us what differences you see, and we'll go from there.

As TBG explained, I would also advise watering until you get a return.

Good luck man!


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 3, 2007)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> Recently been advised that the font that was chosen on posts from FP are not clearly readable. It's been decided to no longer use that font and will use this one from now on. Apologies to those who could not read the posts before. PM any posts regarding this issue and will be happy to resolve.
> 
> Thank You
> 
> FP


 
Thank you


----------



## skunk (Jan 3, 2007)

hey man maybe ill start keeping up with your journal more often now that i can see it .


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 4, 2007)

keep up the good work as I too have a heat problem when I added more lights but will be addig an exhaust fan set up.  With those heat issues I hope we don't both end up with males or hermies.  Just as an added help I will be posting a "NO MALES ALLOWED" sign to the grow box, lol.


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the replies people.  The font wasn't noticed by me before simply because the post would be typed out, highlighted then changed.  It's like I would never have to read it.  Now it's fully understandable the hellfire and jumble that font makes the words turn out to appear.  It's all fuzzy and doesn't even look like there is spaces. For the record this annoying font was IMPACT..............On another note top part of the plants are growing a lot faster it's only been a day or two with the good air system and there are noticeable changes right away, faster movements and that fresh bright green we all love to see.


FP


----------



## sanchez (Jan 4, 2007)

yes, Impact is a pretty awful font.  Now that you changed it, I can follow your journal.  

congrats on your success with the exhaust, you've officially passed a difficult hurdle for newer growers.  the setup looks sweet as well.   best of luck!


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 4, 2007)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> keep up the good work as I too have a heat problem when I added more lights but will be addig an exhaust fan set up.  With those heat issues I hope we don't both end up with males or hermies.  Just as an added help I will be posting a "NO MALES ALLOWED" sign to the grow box, lol.




Had to have a laugh at the NO MALES ALLOWED sign and good luck finding a good exhaust fan.  150 dollars or so can really move some air.  

FP


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 4, 2007)

sanchez said:
			
		

> yes, Impact is a pretty awful font.  Now that you changed it, I can follow your journal.
> 
> congrats on your success with the exhaust, you've officially passed a difficult hurdle for newer growers.  the setup looks sweet as well.   best of luck!



Thanks Sanchez,

Haven't passed it yet though.  Some days still get +90 temps depending on general temp outside.  Thanks for the compliments on the setup but it's due for a clean as a layer of dust or soil/dust/something else has settled on top of the lamps reflector.


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 4, 2007)

RH is sitting roughly at 20 - 26 % which is a little disturbing. Any tips for bringing it back up?

FP


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 5, 2007)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> RH is sitting roughly at 20 - 26 % which is a little disturbing. Any tips for bringing it back up?


 
I've never done it myself, but I've heard of others using a cord stretched across the grow area with a damp, but not dripping, cloth hung over it in multiples that cause a controled humidity. Someone would have to change out the cloths when they dry. Let me know how it works if you try this method.


----------



## BSki8950 (Jan 5, 2007)

could you use just a regular fan or do you need that exhaust fan you are using ??? i like the set up .. it doesnt look to complicated for someone like me 2 pull off ...


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 5, 2007)

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> could you use just a regular fan or do you need that exhaust fan you are using ??? i like the set up .. it doesnt look to complicated for someone like me 2 pull off ...



Hey BSki.  The only reason you see a fan like this there is because it's required if you read back in the journal you'll see there is a temperature battle that is being fought.  More power was required to move more air to try and bring them back down.  If you can maintain 85 with a normal fan.  By all means, that's what a FP would do.


FP


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 5, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> I've never done it myself, but I've heard of others using a cord stretched across the grow area with a damp, but not dripping, cloth hung over it in multiples that cause a controled humidity. Someone would have to change out the cloths when they dry. Let me know how it works if you try this method.



Thanks stoney, I think this method is worth a shot and will take aim on it soon.  A couple cool hanging clothes in there might just be what is needed. What about a humidifer?

FP


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 5, 2007)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> What about a humidifer?


 
Cord and towel = $1.25

Humidifier = >$1.25

I'm sooooooo cheap!

Hhahahaahaha


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 5, 2007)

Look into an evaporative cooler or 'swamp cooler'.  I bought a small desktop unit for like $30 on ebay, brand new.  Will drop temps considerably and should give RH and circulation a nice boost too.


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 18, 2007)

Switched to flowering cycle.  Day 3 flower, 59 total. 

FP


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 18, 2007)

*Damn man like they say time flies when your having fun. It seems like just yesterday them were little babies and look at them now. Everything is looking just great FP keep it up my friend and you'll be smoking before ya know it. *


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 22, 2007)

Flowering day 8,

Got little white things shooting out of almost all of the plants camera not good enough to see it their like tiny little white hairs on 6/7 of them the 7th is a lot younger and it's not expected of it yet.  What are these white things?  Pistils?

FP


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 22, 2007)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> Flowering day 8,
> 
> Got little white things shooting out of almost all of the plants camera not good enough to see it their like tiny little white hairs on 6/7 of them the 7th is a lot younger and it's not expected of it yet. What are these white things? Pistils?
> 
> FP


*Sure sounds like it FP. Congrats on the females.  *


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 27, 2007)

updates,

water has only been given since the flowering phase was initiated.  The time has come to establish the flowering nutrients and will begin during the next watering.

FP


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 29, 2007)

well after having a look through productive smokers grow.  It looks as if 5 gallon is the way to go.  Is there any point in transplanting now that I am 2 weeks into flowering?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 30, 2007)

*Sup FP. Your ladies are looking good man. What size pots do ya have them in now? *


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey TBG,

They are in 3 gallon pots right now, not filled all the way up, but close.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 30, 2007)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> Hey TBG,
> 
> They are in 3 gallon pots right now, not filled all the way up, but close.


*How tall are they? What ya want is atleast 1 gallon of dirt for every foot of plant. *


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 30, 2007)

They are about 2 feet right now and seem to be getting taller.  When the flowering phase was established they jumped right up.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 30, 2007)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> They are about 2 feet right now and seem to be getting taller. When the flowering phase was established they jumped right up.


*Yup they usually stretch about 1 to 2 feet when ya put them into flower. We have grown 3 foot plants in 4 inch by 6 inch pots before from veg to flower in MG soil that feeds plants up to 3 months.   We didn't give them any other nutes other than what was in the soil. The funny thing is the plants turned out great. You can check them out in the brother's grunt collection in the bud pic section. Anyway not sure about transplanting during flower. It might slow down their growth for a bit. *


----------



## Zarnon (Jan 30, 2007)

Mr Peterson!  I admire your choice in buckets sir!  Good timing on the nutes...I think extending the veg nutes until flowering established is a good plan.  

TBG,  that is soooooo interesting... it really brings up again,  what is the 'optimal' level of nutes for MJ?   Is there a way to measure or find out the levels in that MG mix?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 30, 2007)

Zarnon said:
			
		

> TBG, that is soooooo interesting... it really brings up again, what is the 'optimal' level of nutes for MJ? Is there a way to measure or find out the levels in that MG mix?


*Zarnon here is what the numbers were on the back of the bag. 0.21 - 0.07 - 0.14 There is also a bunch of writting. If ya want it let me know and i'll get it to ya. *


----------



## Zarnon (Jan 30, 2007)

Yep, the ratio and the concentration (in ppm if possible).


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 30, 2007)

Zarnon said:
			
		

> Yep, the ratio and the concentration (in ppm if possible).


*Here ya go. *

*Total nitrogen (N)* 0.21%*
*0.12% ammoniacol nitrogen*
*0.09% nitrate nitrogen*
*Available phosphate (P2OS)* 0.07%*
*Soluble potash (K20)* 0.14%*
*Derived from: Coated and uncoated: ammonium nitrate, ammonium phosphate, calcium phosphate, and potassium sulfate. *
**A portion of the nitrogen, phosphate and potash has been coated to provide 0.15% coated slow release nitrogen (N), 0.03% coated slow release available phosphate (P20S) and 0.08% coated slow release soluble potash (K20). That's about all it says on the bag Zarnon. *


----------



## frankpeterson (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey TBG & Zarnon,

Years ago they were done inside using only water! They grew fine only about 2 and a half feet but they still grew, smoked and tasted great. Thought would share that piece of information.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 2, 2007)

got buds forming.  Only a few pics.  Hps & Cameras............don't work together.


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeah, I got the same problem with my MH. But what can you do? If I want a good one I take mine out into normal light. My plants are really starting to take off, I can't wait to have nice ig pot pics for you all.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 4, 2007)

they are still young, but I am very tempted to cut one off


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 4, 2007)

Didn't quite make it through vedge and had no choice, but to flower with the others.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 4, 2007)

Well got flowers forming, trying really hard not to cut one off and smoke it.   Just have to go to the coffee shop instead.  Cheers.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 4, 2007)

so what do ya think in general.  Know there not as big as everyone elses mommas but, but, but what a ya think!


----------



## cyberquest (Feb 4, 2007)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> got buds forming.  Only a few pics.  Hps & Cameras............don't work together.



hey frank i have found that getting out of the room and away from the lights and zooming in to get your shots of them in the grow room works better then trying to be right up on them. 

my hps will actually make my camera shut off if i try to use it under the lights.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 4, 2007)

we got on 2 of them on the bottom fan leaves dark brown light green dark green looks like those leaves are dying.  To be more exact it looks like an infection, just on the bottom leaves and am tempted to cut them off.  What you think?


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 5, 2007)

Well temptation got the best of us and the unhealthy leaves were removed. Using normal flowering nutrients right now but were not sure if we can add more nutes in the same jug.  We want to mix a bloom fortifier in the water with our other nutes.  Is that okay?  You all are still with me right?  Don't make us go to another forum damnet (just kidding).


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 6, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 6, 2007)

Yes, adding a bloom fortifier to the nutes is safe. Good luck and looking good!


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 6, 2007)

Thank You,

Want to add it to their next watering (they get nutes every watering).


----------



## Whiskey Agogo (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey FP, 

I just wanted to let you know that your journal has given me hope. I planted white widow seeds about 2 weeks ago...they look like yours did at that age and now you've got these big giant plants producing bud.

Question for you--if you pluck off a bud prematurely (in desperation) will it still get you high? My dealer left town and rather than find another I decided to grow my own (I don't have the luxury of coffee shops where I live ). So by the time my plants are flowering, I'm going to be in dire straits. Thoughts?

p.s. And yes, your original font sucked. I was getting a headache reading your journal but stuck with it out of curiousity since you are also growing ww. The new one is a relief.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 7, 2007)

Again we apologize for the font,

The plants we have are 3 feet and less.  We have seen ridiculous ones on this site.  One the size of all of ours put together.  Yes it is white widow and we are interested in reveggin the smallest one even though it has been 23 days or so.  Also a while back we had to terminate a grow of some bagseed and pick it prematurely.  Yes still caught a buzz off it and a horrible taste.  The buzz was like, " you should have waited longer.  You would have been @*#%^$.  (by the way the coffee shops are great!)


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 9, 2007)

This closet has been closed.  Standbye for the upgraded edition on 02-10-07. Don't nobody go nowhere now.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 10, 2007)

*It's 02/10/07. :aok:  I'll do a few bongs and wait for ya. :bong: *


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 10, 2007)

As promissed,

Please meet the new living quarters of the FP family.  Please let me know what you think compared to it's other housing.


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 10, 2007)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> As promissed,
> 
> Please meet the new living quarters of the FP family. Please let me know what you think compared to it's other housing.


 
Sorry Frank buddy been busy helping out in sick plants and not making it to the journals like I used to. 

Love the new accomadations!:cool2:   Bit baked here but looked like from the math they are about 37 days in flower?  Won't be long now and the coffee shop is going to loose a customer.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey E-man,

Thanks for checking in.  They are currently at Day 81 and Flowering Day 26.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 11, 2007)

Can you see the slight discolouration of the leaves?  To much nutes?  Or not enough?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 11, 2007)

*Whats going on FP. New room looks great man and i bet the ladies just love it. Are the leaves getting crispy or just yellowing? How much nutes are you giving them and how often? Any idea what your PH is? *


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 11, 2007)

I can't wait to upgrade my area like yours. I am in a closet and being that I don't "own" it, I can't put holes for vents. So I am working on it. Are the leaves just yellow or are you getting a little brown? Hard to see in the pics. And I know how the light messes with focus so it's understandable.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 11, 2007)

our leaves are just yellow for now.  On some of the plants there is a little brown  but those were dry and removed recently.  Just want to make sure were not over doing it with the nutes.  Plan on flushing them out.  2 more weeks of nutes then we will be cutting them off completely.  There is no holes for vents the door is open with the vent running into it.  To cover that up there is a double layered sheet of black and white poly(Panda film) in front of the door.  Went with a new reflective material, cause wanted to try it.  Very thin mylar.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 14, 2007)

Let there be pics.  Still struggling with some of the defficieny issues, overall and quite happy some of them have got after just flushing with water.  Sorry about the crappy pics, but their pics none the less. The pics are best viewed as they are right there.  Making them bigger will make life worse.


----------



## laylow6988 (Feb 14, 2007)

Damn I can't wait to start flowering. You're lookin good man. Where did you pick up the mylar?


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 14, 2007)

A growing shop that's fairly big around these parts and we would think all growing shops or indoor garden centres would carry this item.  It is cheaper than the black and white panda film. We like this store because they have buds you can test well your browsing around. Some which are just amazing.


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 14, 2007)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> A growing shop that's fairly big around these parts and we would think all growing shops or indoor garden centres would carry this item. It is cheaper than the black and white panda film. We like this store because they have buds you can test well your browsing around. Some which are just amazing.


 
thats allsome dude i would love to have a shop like
that around here but the usa says marijuana is illegal
  only if i was president lol oh yeah im using 12 by 12 
mirrors in my box i think it reflects light beter!


----------



## Hick (Feb 14, 2007)

> m using 12 by 12
> mirrors in my box i think it reflects light beter!


mirrors absorb and distort light, better than they reflect it. Flat white paint is a more effective/efficient reflectant than a mirror.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 14, 2007)

We would continue to use panda film if didn't get the urge for a change.  IMHO panda film is the best.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 14, 2007)

It's PANDA MAN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bong1:


----------



## Kindbud (Feb 14, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> mirrors absorb and distort light, better than they reflect it. Flat white paint is a more effective/efficient reflectant than a mirror.


 
stoney bud to the resue lol i like them tho lol they make it 
look cool lol fine then what would you resommened like i said
more of an outdoor person you know that lol


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 14, 2007)

then use white walls or panda film or mylar hit the local hydro shops for all these needs.  They will know exactly what your talking about.  If they don't turn around slowly and leave.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 14, 2007)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> If they don't turn around slowly and leave.


:bolt:


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 14, 2007)

stare at that little icon long enough and you'll laugh your *** off LOL.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 18, 2007)

Updates,

were currently at Day 90, flowering day 34.  Dropped the feedings back to once a week and things are looking great.  For the rest of the time it's just water. The week after next.  The nutes will no longer be used at all and water will be given. Thank everyone who stuck with me during this battle, the end is almost near.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 18, 2007)

Shes doing great with the rest.  Size is not intimidating for this little girl as shes budding just like the rest.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 18, 2007)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> Updates,
> 
> were currently at Day 90, flowering day 34. Dropped the feedings back to once a week and things are looking great. For the rest of the time it's just water. The week after next. The nutes will no longer be used at all and water will be given. Thank everyone who stuck with me during this battle, the end is almost near.


 damn frank things are looking great man im getting high looking at those sweaties lol


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 18, 2007)

Sticky_Budz said:
			
		

> damn frank things are looking great man im getting high looking at those sweaties lol



Thanks, they smell, amazing.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 25, 2007)

noticed a seed popping out of one of them.  The others look okay as we approach day 41 of the flowering cycle and bring week 6 of the flowering phase to a close.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 25, 2007)

*Everything is looking just great FP. Whats the harvest time on those ladies? *


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 25, 2007)

Probably looking to harvest around the end of week 8 or 9.  Will post updated pics soon.


----------



## theyorker (Mar 2, 2007)

Dang Frank, I don't know how I missed this thread until now, but I'm following the rest of the way.  Later.


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 5, 2007)

There is one that is smelling nice and around 80 % of hairs are red.Were tempted to pull it down and hang it up.  It will most likely be the first one to come down.  Gonna give a week or two more.  The mini one  is still alive and flowering as well.  They will be given water only until the last few days in which they will recieve nothing.


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 5, 2007)

What a cutie that mini is.  Good job bro.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 5, 2007)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> What a cutie that mini is. Good job bro.


*We call her "Mini Me".   Looking great FP. Can't wait for harvest and the final results. Keep up the great work my friend.  *


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks. What was the average flower time for you TBG? We noticed you have grown widow before.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 5, 2007)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> Thanks. What was the average flower time for you TBG? We noticed you have grown widow before.


*8 to 9 weeks on the Widow maybe longer depending on what kind of high your looking for.  *


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 8, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *8 to 9 weeks on the Widow maybe longer depending on what kind of high your looking for.  *




Hey TBG,

Were looking for the punch in your face type high. A real stoned stone.  On another note, viewed under 10X today, they look frosty and tasty. Are we supposed to be looking for amber trich before harvest?


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 10, 2007)

TBG,

We see what you were getting at when you said depending on what kind of high. different stages for a different high.  We are going to harvest when they are prolly a little amber.  We really want an uppercut of a stone. Sometimes we just wish the buds would fall off like apple trees and you come by and scoop them up LOL.  Not to long now as we begin the trechorous battle into week 8.  One of them is deffinetely ahead of the rest with red hairs all over but the trichomes indicate it's not what were looking for.  Can't wait till harvest thanks all who stuck along for the ride. Time does fly.  Will post pics later.


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 10, 2007)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> TBG,
> 
> We see what you were getting at when you said depending on what kind of high. different stages for a different high. We are going to harvest when they are prolly a little amber. We really want an uppercut of a stone. Sometimes we just wish the buds would fall off like apple trees and you come by and scoop them up LOL. Not to long now as we begin the trechorous battle into week 8. One of them is deffinetely ahead of the rest with red hairs all over but the trichomes indicate it's not what were looking for. Can't wait till harvest thanks all who stuck along for the ride. Time does fly. Will post pics later.


 
You are gonna really hate to hear this.  The longer you cure it and keep it around, the more potent it will be.  So far the 3 month mark has been an incredible kick in the head. 

What cha got lined up next Frankie?  Any beans waiting?


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey e-man.  Ya we feared that it's gonna take some curing but oh well. Next we have some other seeds, think their blueberry or something that were going to be starting right after these ones come down.  Just waiting on the trichomes now.


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 18, 2007)

Note to self,

-Forests are evil

-Do not eat mushrooms and walk off the paths in deep forests.

-Do not attempt to sleep in a forest on mushrooms for any reason.

-Do not leave your mj @ home when this takes place.

-avoid becoming lost for hours well consumed by the mushroom.

-Never disturb the forest people again.

-Never look away from the forest people when their speaking.

-Never smile at a forest person.

-Never look back when walking away from a forest person.

-Do not think in the presence of grandfather tree.

-Never, ever turn on the flashlight in the presence of a beetle lord.

-Never take your eyes of the exitl, for the forest will trick you.

-Never, ever, ever, ever curse the forest at night when the souls of the lost trees are present.

-Never go in a forest again.


----------



## theyorker (Mar 18, 2007)

Damn FP...must have been one hell of a trip mang!!!


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 18, 2007)

Just finishing up the 9th week of flowering.  To the regular normal human eye,  they look and smell ready.  But the 10x magnifer says other, were looking for the amber colored trichomes maximum highness.  The one on the bottom right in the group pic will be the first to come down. The mini plant also looks and smells ripe and boy does it ever smell good.  We hope to be finishing this grow this week and hopefully all our weeks of care(or screwing up) are worth it.


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 18, 2007)

The mini.


----------



## theyorker (Mar 18, 2007)

Looking great FP!  How much longer you thinking?  Are you going to leave them in the dark for the last few days?  Also have you flushed them?  Can't wait to see the harvest and final cure.


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 19, 2007)

We just hate the fact that curing has to be done, more time more time more time, but why not right, put all that effort and work into it.  Going to take a sample of course to try it out.  As far as flushing.  It has been receiving nothing  but water for the last 2 weeks.  Not sure about the leaving in the dark thing last few days why do that?  Their going to dry in the dark anyways aren't they?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 19, 2007)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> We just hate the fact that curing has to be done, more time more time more time, but why not right, put all that effort and work into it. Going to take a sample of course to try it out. As far as flushing. It has been receiving nothing but water for the last 2 weeks. Not sure about the leaving in the dark thing last few days why do that? Their going to dry in the dark anyways aren't they?


*Well first let me say that you did one hell of a great job on the grow and by the looks of things will pay off.   As far as leaving the plants in the dark goes it's supposed to help produce more trichromes. Not sure if it's true as we have never done it but have read it. Anyway great job on the grow FP and look foward to your harvest and smoke report. :aok: *


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 19, 2007)

Almost cut off a sample yesterday, couldn't help it, literally had the knife on it.  We fought the urge hard, and left it alone.  We noticed a few seeds on the smallest plant.  Are we able to use these seeds again as we didn't take any cuttings from our plants.  Yea TBG it's been a long and harsh battle for these babies with not even a clue of what the PH is for the whole grow.  It was definetely a shot in the dark and the crazy heat issues we had deffinetely stunted their growth, but they pulled through.


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 22, 2007)

Well, 

Couldn't help it, had to take a sample off and see.  It sure doesn't smell  as good as it will when it's properly curred. We took one of the lower buds off and are just letting it sit out to dry it out.  This will be the tester, the rest will go into jars for proper curing.  As far as hanging goes, were just going to hang them up in a closet, is a fan really nescessary for the drying process? Is it okay to just smoke this little bud once it is dried fast?


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 25, 2007)

We our currently at day 86 of flower.  The buds look and smell great and have been given nothing but water for the last 2 and half maybe even 3 weeks.  It seems like we our spending a long time flowering, the buds say harvest but the trichomes say not yet.  Seems like it is going to take forever to get them to turn amber. This seem long to you people?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 25, 2007)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> We our currently at day 86 of flower. The buds look and smell great and have been given nothing but water for the last 2 and half maybe even 3 weeks. It seems like we our spending a long time flowering, the buds say harvest but the trichomes say not yet. Seems like it is going to take forever to get them to turn amber. This seem long to you people?


Are you letting them all turn amber?

THC is at it' most phycoactive when it's in it's clear form. When it starts clouding, it's starting to degrade. When amber, it's at it's least phycoactive and will be more couch lock weed. That's cool if it's what you want. I do that with weed that I want to use for sleep. Two tokes and I sleep like a baby.

For the party high, you'll want some ratio of the clear/cloudy with very little amber.


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks Stoney, 

good thing we didn't wait for them all to turn amber.  Got a combination of clear  and cloudy trichomes. Hmm think it would be wise to harvest now.  Some of the hairs on some of the plants are still white, like a cloudy white, is this normal for white widow?  It's got to be time to harvest over 10 weeks of flower! Got to decide when to bring em down.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 26, 2007)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> Thanks Stoney,
> 
> good thing we didn't wait for them all to turn amber. Got a combination of clear and cloudy trichomes. Hmm think it would be wise to harvest now. Some of the hairs on some of the plants are still white, like a cloudy white, is this normal for white widow? It's got to be time to harvest over 10 weeks of flower! Got to decide when to bring em down.


The color of the pistils doesn't matter. There are many things that will make them turn brown. The fact that they are still nice and  white tells me you haven't any pollen that's made it's nasty way into your grow. The pistils will turn brown as soon as pollen hits them.

Some strains, and some conditions will cause a longer flowering cycle. That's ok man. The condition of the resin glands are what you want to base it on. The entire plant won't be the same. You have to look for a nice compromise in the ratio of clear, cloudy and lightly amber resin glands.

Good luck to you man!


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 26, 2007)

they have been hung up to dry.  Yes even the mini.  How long do you suppose until they will be good enough to go in the jars? 

P.S. Don't bother enlarging the pics, camera just simply sucks.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 26, 2007)

me i throw them in the jar when the stem snaps off like a dry twig. but thats me. Damn those buds look great bro. I see u tried a sample lol. I allways have to lol. see ya around peace


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 27, 2007)

hehe thanks,

yes we did try a sample, but didn't like the taste.  We assume it's cause it's not curred yet.  We hope it's good when it's done.

Cheers people.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 27, 2007)

frankpeterson said:
			
		

> hehe thanks,
> 
> yes we did try a sample, but didn't like the taste. We assume it's cause it's not curred yet. We hope it's good when it's done.
> 
> Cheers people.


*Once again FP congrats on the harvest. Yes the longer you cure the better the taste. Just be sure that once you put them into the jars you burp them once a day for 20 minutes at a time. :aok: *


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 27, 2007)

Excellent thanks everyone.


----------

